

Ask HN: Pros and cons of "Individually Designed" Engineering Majors? - avyfain

I am a rising junior studying industrial engineering at Northwestern University. I have always been interested in startups and entrepreneurship, but only recently (1-2 years) started to learn programming. I am particularly passionate about data science and my summer internship at a startup in the Bay Area has made me question my current path.<p>Currently, I am considering ditching IE to mix in some algorithms, machine learning and UI design, which would work very well with the probability, stats and modeling classes I&#x27;ve already taken. Pursuing a combined degree sounds great in the short term, taking only classes that I really care about.<p>I&#x27;d like to get some perspective in terms of employment and other considerations.
======
keiferski
I'd advise against it for two reasons:

1\. It'll be taken less seriously by employers. Instead of a well known,
established degree like IE, they'll wonder if the word "engineering" is just
thrown in to a less difficult major to make it sound more impressive. In other
words, they might think that you didn't do a rigorous degree.

2\. You won't be exposed to things you don't like. The major downfall of self
education is that you aren't forced to learn things that seem unpleasant now
but are useful later.

My suggestion is to keep the IE major and take a couple programming electives
while learning to code on the side. You'd probably be able to get into a CS
masters program easily too.

